# are golden gourami shrimp eaters?



## naich (Jan 23, 2012)

im anticipating one for my 36 gallon well planted with cories, penguin tetras and cherry, amano, orange sunset and yellow shrimp. will a golden gourami eat my shrimp, they get 5 inches long too.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

yep it will make a quick snack of them. Gouramis in general are big shrimp hunters. Even my sparkling gourmis, which can live with adult shrimp still eat all the shrimplets they can hunt down.


----------

